# GT: Knicks vs. Pacers (4/5)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Tues Apr 5, 2005
7:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Jeff Foster/Dale Davis

Notes: The Knicks are on a 6 game losing streak while the Pacers are on a 3 game winning streak.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

REGGIE MAY GET A FOND FAREWELL 



> "I think this might be the only time they don't boo him," Houston said before yesterday's 106-102 loss to the Bucks. "Honestly, they have a respect for what he's done, especially in that gym. Not too many people can come in and do what he's done in that building. It's almost like a home for him. I think they'll show respect for them."





> "For him to come into the Garden and . . . still be confident and focused enough to make big shots, to me, that would be the biggest thrill of my life," Houston said. "To come into the Garden, talk trash. That would be fun.


One last Miller time at Garden 



> Starks will be at the Garden tomorrow night to bid farewell to Miller, who is retiring after this season and will be playing his last game in the building where he's had so many memorable moments.





> In the 1998 conference finals, Miller scored 38 points in Game 4, including a late three-pointer in front of a stunned Spike Lee to force overtime. In 2000, Miller scored 34 points in the series-clinching victory, sending Indiana to its only NBA Finals appearance.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

LAst game u see Miller in MSG. I expect him to score 40 Points. But I want Knicks to win this game


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hopefully the Knicks can put it to the Pacers and get a win.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

hopefully the knicks can get it from the Pacers and help their draft position


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah, I hope we get pulverized into the 6th draft slot. 

And I have to tell you, if I were at the Garden, I'd boo Reggie when his name were announced, for old times sake, then immediately give him a standing ovation. He wouldn't be an enemy if I didn't respect him.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we should just boo the hell out of him like Zo at Ewings # retirement.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> hopefully the knicks can get it from the Pacers and help their draft position


Lol two different perspectives.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie's going for 58 points


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Reggie's going for 58 points


And Crawford is the perfect defender to give it to him.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Reggie's going for 58 points


Id rather not see that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

One Last Chance to Be Garden Pest 



> Cue Reggie Miller. And put the Darth Vader theme music on standby. Madison Square Garden will play host to this made-for-television drama tonight, with the Knicks cast as reluctant co-stars alongside Miller's Indiana Pacers.


 SO LONG, REGGIE 



> Miller has one more chance to make the Garden crowd see his deadly jumper — the one that was displayed during the Pacer-Knick playoff battles of the 1990s — when the Pacers visit the Knicks tonight.


Last call for Miller 



> Williams put his team through a variety of drills, but one was aimed specifically at defending against Miller's bread and butter - the catch-and-shoot. In fact, Williams didn't seem like he'd be surprised if Miller tried turning his final appearance at the Garden into one last highlight-reel performance.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

This might happen again


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

OH this will be memorable!!. I can assure you the knicks will lose but we will see the cover spread on this one.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I debating whether to tape this game or not.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford with another basket. I think it's 4-7 so far.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

There is still time left in the 3rd and Jackson already has 29..


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> There is still time left in the 3rd and Jackson already has 29..


 Make that 30.

Someone want to try and tell me who is supposed to be guarding Jackson?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> Make that 30.
> 
> Someone want to try and tell me who is supposed to be guarding Jackson?


 SOMEONE GUARD JACKSON!!!!!!!!

Jeesh.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh man, Reggie is not have his late season norm. I'm sure you all want to see him go out with him playing a good game, but the Knicks better.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller misses another 3...

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Miller is only 2-12 right now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT has had another good game so far.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie with a 3.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ariza with a layup...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the Pacers up so big, and Jackson out after the TO, I hope they run some plays for Reggie.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on J. Jones, he's 5th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ariza, w/ a steal, his 2nd of the Night.

How does this guy get so limited minutes?

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

They are only up 14, Petey, that is enough for any team to come back from with over 7 minutes left.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury makes both but Crawford picks up a shooting foul. Croshere makes both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Sweetney, he's 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gill now comes in for Miller.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury fouled, going to the line again. He makes both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson missed!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anyone shocked that Jackson has many assists as his team's PG Marbury?

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Pollard with 12 boards...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

So Marbury has now missed 4 shots in a row... Keep shoting Marbury.

Where is Reggie?

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Pollard. He's 3rd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Knicks down 17 with under two minutes left.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Sundov.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Croshere makes both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackie Butler with his 1st basket of the game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

John Edwards missed a jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

James Jones with his first basket of the game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Game over, Knicks lose 97-79.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anyone want to share their thoughts on tonights game?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Truly a special moment seeing Spike Lee and Reggie share a hug after the game.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Tanking for Bogut.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we lost? ok good. lets keep it going.

damn you guys saw baron davis stat line against the rockets? 40 points 13 dimes....the warriors keep winning, they'll pass us in no time


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

damm I was actually going for knicks on this one


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller's a Footnote, and So Are the Knicks 



> The Knicks' competitive zeal was gone by the start of the fourth quarter, Miller was on the bench and in warm-ups with 7 minutes 20 seconds left, and there was nothing particularly noteworthy to clip and save.





> "Right now, I think everyone is trying to go out and play the right way," Stephon Marbury said, "but I don't know how other guys' emotions are."


 REGGIE WINS IN GARDEN FINALE 



> "They came out with a little more effort than we did. I thought they wanted it a little more," Herb Williams said. "They played a little harder than we did. You can't have that happen. You've got to compete night-in and night-out. It's an 82-game season. You can't stop at 79. You've got to keep playing to the end."





> "There were a few '[Reggie] sucks' in there too. It's been a love-hate relationship, but they want the best for the Knicks," said Miller, who had 13 points but shot 3-of-15. "I was more excited to get the win. Ask any ballplayer, it's the one place you want to succeed."


Reggie gets W & hand 



> The Knicks played with surprisingly little emotion against a team and player that usually brings out the fight in them. Marbury scored 19 points but missed 12of 17 shots and had more turnovers (4) than assists (3). Jamal Crawford scored 10 on 4-for-14 shooting, including three-pointers at the end of both the first and second quarters. Kurt Thomas added 12 points and 12 rebounds.





> "I think this will probably be the last time I'm ever in the Garden for anything," said Miller, who embraced Spike Lee after the game. "And it's kind of sweet for me, because you want to go out as a winner. I didn't come in as a winner, but at least I can go out as a winner."


Truly hollow goodbye 



> "There should have been a lot of emotion with everything going on surrounding the game," Knicks coach Herb Williams said. "We played well in the beginning, but as the game wore on, they had more energy. They kept coming and kept coming. Stephen Jackson got going. He's the one that turned the game for them."





> He left to applause and some boos, and when the fans realized he wasn't returning, they honored Miller by chanting "Reggie" twice in the final two minutes. "I didn't know what kind of reception I was going to get here tonight," Miller said. "I appreciate all the kind words and all the signs. It means a lot.


----------

